# Topeka, KS



## dnavarrojr (Apr 21, 2011)

I am doing another meet-n-greet photo session in Topeka, KS at 1pm on Saturday, April 30th.

The location is the historic Jayhawk Theatre in downtown Topeka.  The curator has graciously agreed to let me throw a photo party there.  Once again, I will be bringing models (10 to 15 this time) from age 7 to early 40's.  And we will have complete run of the place without restriction for 6 hours.

For complete details and to request a spot, please PM me.


----------

